# I almost got shot while Bear Hunting



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

I thought I would share this as a reminder of knowing the basic shooting safety precautions!

Let me preface by saying I have never had a bad experience with any UTAH Hunter. I am sure there are some bad ones but for the most part everyone is willing to help out and try to make sure everyone is successful. 

I just got back from Fall Spot and Stalk Bear Hunting (only saw 1 bear and couldn't get closer than close to a mile before it vanished.) I brought my 5 year old along because I want to make sure he grows up in the sport and is knowledgeable in wildlife.

We were near a forest service outhouse and using the restroom when we walked out to hear EXTREMELY close shots and even hearing the ricochet wherever they were hitting. When I say Extremely close I am sure the rifle was within 100 yds. 

-First shot "Where did that come from and what are they shooting at (this was opening day of the buck hunt)"
-Second Shot "That's hitting somewhere close, Are they shooting at the spike 20 yds in front of us in between us and them? With my truck and family being the foreground?"
-Third shot "WTF Can this guy really not see us here?" Hopped in the truck and got out of dodge!

Apparently here is what happened:

-We drove up the road and passed a group of hunters making a stalk on this group of deer that had two bucks in it.
-That at the time was the only hunters when we went there
-Apparently this hunter that was pretty much using the "Bent Pole" Fishing approach to hunting came barreling down the road and immediately jumped out of his truck and started crowding in on these guys deer.
-When the first shot happened my group apparently had the same thought process as the group stalking and they immediately laid on the ground until it was over
-We drove off and passed this lovely trigger happy genius on the road
-As the stalk group and Elmer Fudd approached each other he exclaims how he is 95% sure he hit the deer (which he did not in his 3 shots under 100 yds)
- He never apologized or recognized he did anything wrong to this group
-The group ends up passing us on the road and cleared their name to explain that they were not the ones shooting at us and we completed the story.


The best part is this guy was in a company truck with his ads all over and from Colorado. Scariest moment I have ever had hunting!!!

Alternate theory rather than he is a complete idiot:
Huge PETA Member
-Ignores common hunting ethics
-Misses deer at a very close range with 3 shots
-Doesn't Apologize
-Doesn't go after the deer even though they weren't crazy skiddish

Am I overreacting?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Scary experience. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Nothing ends a hunt faster then hearing that *snap wizz* going by your general vicinity.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry for your bad experience. I am glad nobody got hurt.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Sad to hear there are guys like this roaming Utah’s mountains. Glad this didn’t end up on the news with a serious injury


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

I’ve had a similar experience duck hunting recently. I couldn’t even see the ducks they were shooting at but I could sure here the pellets hitting around me. I think the good thing is I was close to 100 yards away. The best part was looking over at this guys decoys and seeing him staring straight at me. 

Made me wonder if me walking on the **** was cramping on his space and those were warning shots..... either way, you need to know what can possibly move into your range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

